# Navicular foot Fracture



## ajhunsicker

I don't see a specific CPT code for the navicular bone fracture, would this be an occasion that we would use the unlisted procedure foot or toes CPT code?  Thank You.  AJ


----------



## Bella Cullen

ajhunsicker said:


> I don't see a specific CPT code for the navicular bone fracture, would this be an occasion that we would use the unlisted procedure foot or toes CPT code?  Thank You.  AJ



You would use codes 28450-28465 (depending on closed, open, percutaneous..)


----------



## ajhunsicker

Thanks Bella, I was originally going to use CPT 28450, but just was not sure since it didn't state Navicular in the description.  Always like a second opinion.....  Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## Bella Cullen

ajhunsicker said:


> Thanks Bella, I was originally going to use CPT 28450, but just was not sure since it didn't state Navicular in the description.  Always like a second opinion.....  Thanks Again!!!!



your welcome. 
The dx for navicular fx 825.22 links to those CPT codes. Also if you read the description in the coders desk reference under 28450 it says The physician treats a fx of one of the tarsal bones, other thatn the calcaneus or the talus without open sx or manupulation. x-rays (separately reported) confirm a fracture of the *Navicular*, cuboid, or one of the three cuneiforms with the fragments in acceptable position...etc.


----------



## EmilyMontemayor

*25622*

For treatment of navicular fracture, I would use 25622 - 25628, depending on open or closed with/without manipulation  "treatment of carpal scaphoid  (navicular) fracture."


----------



## dshaw96

EmilyMontemayor said:


> *25622*
> 
> For treatment of navicular fracture, I would use 25622 - 25628, depending on open or closed with/without manipulation  "treatment of carpal scaphoid  (navicular) fracture."



CPT 25622 is for CARPAL which is in the hand, not foot.  I'm thinking 28450 is my best bet.


----------

